# Trailer Stolen Near Strawberry - Reward Offered



## thrillathehunt (Nov 10, 2007)

Included below is a link from KSL news:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=41964036&ni...-asks-for-help-finding-stolen-camping-trailer

Hoping someone out there might have seen something and be able to offer some information.

Thanks,

P.S. - Hunting report -- hunted north of Strawberry reservoir -- lots of does and fawns . . . couldn't get my sons on any bucks. We saw a couple of dandies shot by other hunters, though


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

it was bound to happen


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a sad story. Was it your trailer, thrillathehunt? How long had it been there?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It shouldn't be bound to happen! I hate fn thieves and hope they catch the pos!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

....unbelievable. People can really suck.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> It shouldn't be bound to happen! I hate fn thieves and hope they catch the pos!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thieves are the worst POS out there. I agree it wasn't bound to happen. Sorry for your loss. I hope you find it and the rotten SOB that stole it!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

While I was parked at the Draper DMV getting my new drivers license and car tags, someone tried to break into my vehicle. I believe the locks held though because it does not look like they got inside. They damaged the passenger door lock however, and I will need to have it replaced.

There does seem to be a lot of property crime here in the happy valley.

You have to assume you are in downtown Los Angeles (or Las Vegas) and lock up everything with chains.

Sad.

But true.

I am sorry for your loss.

Thanks for the hunting update around Strawberry Res.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That sucks! I had my truck broken into last weekend and a POS stole my 9mm. I had it in a little lockbox, but I'm sure it didn't slow them down any. They were able to clip the cable holding it in and everything. Thieves suck. 

Worst part? I had let my NRA membership lapse during law school to save cash, which really was stupid as they give you up to $1000 coverage if a gun is stolen.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> That sucks! I had my truck broken into last weekend and a POS stole my 9mm. I had it in a little lockbox, but I'm sure it didn't slow them down any. They were able to clip the cable holding it in and everything. Thieves suck.
> 
> Worst part? I had let my NRA membership lapse during law school to save cash, which really was stupid as they give you up to $1000 coverage if a gun is stolen.


Sorry to hear about your 9x19.

I bought a gun box at Gun Vault in Jordan, and the cable looks really flimsy like you said, so I drilled 2 big holes through it inline in one corner and attached a strong padlock through it attached in turn to a heavy chain 4 feet long.

Then I attached the chain with another strong padlock to the frame of my passenger car seat of my Jeep Cherokee. This should slow down anybody trying to steal it. They would first need to disassemble the seat, which would require heavy socket tools.

I would only need to use the gun box if I went into a Federal facility like a post office. And I have a post office within walking distance of my residence so even then I can keep mine in my gun safe at home when making postal runs.

For the most part I prefer to be armed with a pistol at all times, so normally I would not leave it in the vehicle even though I have a fairly safe gun box now which is chained to the vehicle.

The CCW LTC class I took at Gun Vault taught us all that besides Federal facilities like post offices, you cannot legally take your gun into private schools or certain churches. The notable private schools are Westminster and BYU. The notable churches are LDS.

Fortunately for me the Vatican has not come out with any rules like that, so I can go to mass with my pistol discretely concealed.

Thank you God.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> That sucks! I had my truck broken into last weekend and a POS stole my 9mm. I had it in a little lockbox, but I'm sure it didn't slow them down any. They were able to clip the cable holding it in and everything. Thieves suck.
> 
> Worst part? I had let my NRA membership lapse during law school to save cash, which really was stupid as they give you up to $1000 coverage if a gun is stolen.


that dont happen with them. my dad was a Meyerbeer and i had a gun stolen out of my truck they told my dad sorry nothing we can do. so my told them them to cancel his member ship with them.

Sorry to hear about the trailer. what wrong with people


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> that dont happen with them. my dad was a Meyerbeer and i had a gun stolen out of my truck they told my dad sorry nothing we can do. so my told them them to cancel his member ship with them.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the trailer. what wrong with people


If the gun was yours, and the policy your dad's I could see why they denied the claim--stupid, but that is insurance! Now if the gun was purchased by your dad etc. then I could see having a beef with them over it. Either way, that still sucks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> If the gun was yours, and the policy your dad's I could see why they denied the claim--stupid, but that is insurance! Now if the gun was purchased by your dad etc. then I could see having a beef with them over it. Either way, that still sucks.


they told him when he joined them no matter who gun it is as long as it was in your truck we will cover it.


----------



## ceedub (Oct 25, 2016)

This kind of stuff really drives me crazy mostly because it doesn't have to be this way.

Sorry for your loss and I hope you get your trailer back in good condition.



Karl said:


> While I was parked at the Draper DMV getting my new drivers license and car tags, someone tried to break into my vehicle. I believe the locks held though because it does not look like they got inside. They damaged the passenger door lock however, and I will need to have it replaced.
> 
> There does seem to be a lot of property crime here in the happy valley.
> 
> ...


And its about to get worse. George Soros's Pew foundation came to town and our county and state governments drank the Koolaid.

http://www.sltrib.com/news/3614007-155/new-booking-policy-launched-to-reduce


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

We need more jails and prisons. No question.

And we need to figure out how to make them work it off while incarcerated.

If they are going to steal on the outside then they need to be on the inside, and work for their room and board while in there too.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Karl said:


> We need more jails and prisons. No question.
> 
> And we need to figure out how to make them work it off while incarcerated.
> 
> If they are going to steal on the outside then they need to be on the inside, and work for their room and board while in there too.


How about we just use the ones we already have more efficiently? When our country's incarceration rate is already as ridiculously high as it is, more jails is not the right answer!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If we'd just learn to deport and execute we could open up some jail space


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> How about we just use the ones we already have more efficiently? When our country's incarceration rate is already as ridiculously high as it is, more jails is not the right answer!


I don't understand why the USA has a higher incarceration rate.

Maybe it is because we have more dope flowing into the US from Mexico ?!

I have seen what overcrowding means in the Calif prisons.

They are packed-in. The dope smoking California voters and dope smoking California legislature do now want to build more prisons. But they need to double their prison facilities.

The lesson I learned from my near break-in into my car at the Draper DMV is "do not park next to a ******* oversized truck" because the ******* probably has tools to break into your SUV with.

So now I park away from all other cars.

I should have known this.

But here in the happy valley I was overly naïve.

The fokkers here will steal from you as fast as in Oakland Calif -- which is the sh!t hole of the world second only to Detroit or Houston.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Quick geography lesson. Happy Valley is on the south side of the point. Purgatory is on the north.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> Quick geography lesson. Happy Valley is on the other side of the point. Purgatory is on the north side.


Sorry, you lost me.

I barely know where Sandy and Jordan are.

Most of the stuff I buy is in Jordan.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> If we'd just learn to deport and execute we could open up some jail space


Or instead of risking human rights violations and astronomical expense, we stop incarcerating people for nonviolent drug offenses. That would free up roughly 90%of our incarceration capacity


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't even go there. My brother spent 10 years in prison for non violent drug offenses and it saved his life. Just because the offense wasn't violent it doesn't mean that the offender didn't commit other violent crime they weren't caught for or property theft crime to pay for drugs. Illegal drug use has destroyed more families than you can imagine


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is sad what happened to this family and I don't wish something like this on anyone but, there is a lot about this story that isn't being told. 

For example, where they trying to homestead the spot where the trailer was located at and have been on the same spot since mid July? With all that was listed that was in the trailer it sounds a lot like they were. But that still doesn't give anyone the right to take it. 

By now it has been stripped of anything valuable and sold on Craig's List or traded off for some drugs. If they are lucky they will find the burnt out hulk somewhere. 

I know the personally I have thought about hooking up to a trailer that has been sitting on the mountain for a couple of months and towing it off to a new parking spot just for the giggles of it.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

When I park a vehicle, whether a jeep or a trailer, I chain the wheels.

But this does not prevent someone from breaking inside and ransacking it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Leaving stuff for an extended period of time in no way justifies any action against that person or attitude that it was bound to happen.... But I do hate seeing people reserving spots a week before. It should be first come, first serve, the day of. and nothing unattended for more than 24 hours. I hope they find the people that took the trailer. It also seems that leaving trail cams around camp might be a good idea. Too bad it's come to that.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I agree, leaving the trailer there for an extended period of time doesn't justify stealing it. However, that practice really bothers me. From the article, it sounds like it was up there for an extended period of time. That bothers me, as it makes it so that no one else can camp there.

Not to be callous, but if they brought the trailer home each time, this probably wouldn't have happened. I hope they get it back, though.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I have seen trailers parked in good camping spots on numerous occasions (meaning off and on here and there) and I always respect their property right.

Technically this is called squatting, but as long as the USFS does not have a problem with it then it is no concern of mine.

I think the trick to getting along with the other 7 billion people on this planet is not to get worked up about other people and their strategies for success.

It may be that the USFS confiscated this trailer, so it would be worth checking with them to see if they impounded it.

Otherwise the risk is of course quite high for theft with nobody there watching over it.

Countermeasures to theft (locks and chains etc.) can all be overcome with time.

I was told by the locksmith that bolted my gun safe to the floor that a sophisticated thief with a big drill and 30 minutes could break into it. So some form of remote monitoring is always required with any other kind of countermeasure. Otherwise it is just a matter of time.

And if the monitoring camera goes off suddenly then you have to assume that you are being hit by a thief and then you need to hit the road and get home within the time it takes to crack your gun safe.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Karl said:


> I think the trick to getting along with the other 7 billion people on this planet is not to get worked up about other people and their strategies for success.


Ah like telling people they are unethical for using sub 200gr bullets. Got it.

-DallanC


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> Leaving stuff for an extended period of time in no way justifies any action against that person or attitude that it was bound to happen.... But I do hate seeing people reserving spots a week before. It should be first come, first serve, the day of. and nothing unattended for more than 24 hours. I hope they find the people that took the trailer. It also seems that leaving trail cams around camp might be a good idea. Too bad it's come to that.


I agree! Sucks that this happened, but this is the number one reason I don't leave my trailer or belongings where we like to camp and hunt. Just plan on getting there a day earlier to hopefully get a decent camping spot. If not, then we improvise!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Thursday is a good day to pull in. Few people are there by then.

Wednesday is even better -- usually nobody is there by then.

Then the zoo begins in force on Friday around noon before opening day.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW. Nothing is SAFE.. I take my little trailer in early before the Archery Hunt.I know it's to late for you now, But this is what we do. Heavy Duty Hitch and Ball lock , Plus a cable with heavy lock through the axle, and a smaller cable lock over the hitch and lock..2 Trail Cams.. Camo . plus a phony viedo camera that blinks a Bright Red light with a Red wire that goes through a small hole above the door. Also never leave my propane bottles or battery on the trailer.. hope you get it all back in one piece


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Old Fudd said:


> Also never leave my propane bottles or battery on the trailer..


so if I'm out doing something and have a problem with my truck -- a battery problem -- I can't borrow yours?

People are just inconsiderate these days. What happened to those days when the vehicles were unlocked with the keys in the visor? Those vehicles were nice on those days that you left your lights on and ended up with a dead battery. Just borrow the other guys truck, jump yours, then take the other truck back....

If I ever attempt to steal a squatting trailer, I'll make sure to take the multiple trail-cams attached to the trees around the trailer too! (just kidding....just kidding. I just had to point that out....)


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

If their trailer wasn't squatting on public land and parked in their drivway where it belonged it would't have been stolen. 
No sympthony from me. 
Squatters suck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Or instead of risking human rights violations and astronomical expense, we stop incarcerating people for nonviolent drug offenses. That would free up roughly 90%of our incarceration capacity


I think your figure is closer to 60% from what Ive read. However, having been a victim of theft, my rangefinder and equalizer, by a "non violent drug offender" Im not sure that I agree. It was certainly non violent, but the loser deserves every second in jail he gets.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> I think your figure is closer to 60% from what Ive read. However, having been a victim of theft, my rangefinder and equalizer, by a "non violent drug offender" Im not sure that I agree. It was certainly non violent, but the loser deserves every second in jail he gets.


Problem is you are ignoring that the individual committed 2 separate crimes. Punishment for the property crime I'm completely on board with. But putting someone in jail solely based on nonviolent drug offenses charges is completely different


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

PBH used the word inconsiderate... I like that word... to describe the actions of BOTH parties. 

I don't have a trailer, but I know people who do and some of them take their trailer up a week or more in advance and leave it staking claim on their spot. I don't agree with it. 

Nor do I agree with stealing or vandalizing another person's property.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

At some point in the future the Forest Service will probably require a camping permit, much like a wood harvesting permit. Good for XXX/YYY days / dates. Its a good idea in some places with limited / restricted places to pull off and camp (like the Boulders)... other places like the Bookcliffs it wouldnt matter so much (hundreds of camps out there left for what appears to be weeks).


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I never could quite figure out why some people would leave their stuff out there for weeks unattended. Maybe I am just weird - I don't really trust people and try to take good care of the things I purchase - so they'll last. Are there certain camping spots that are just that incredibly awesome, that being in that certain spot makes/breaks the hunt???


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha yea, I don't even like leaving my camp for the day without thinking about some yahooo wandering through looking at my stuff. I have a long cable I run through anything outside and lock it down with a padlock (gas cans, fishing pontoons... atvs, generators... whatever). Wont stop a dedicated thief but will stop the casual guy from grabbing something and running off.


-DallanC


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> At some point in the future the Forest Service will probably require a camping permit, much like a wood harvesting permit. Good for XXX/YYY days / dates. Its a good idea in some places with limited / restricted places to pull off and camp (like the Boulders)... other places like the Bookcliffs it wouldnt matter so much (hundreds of camps out there left for what appears to be weeks).
> 
> -DallanC


I'd rather just see the FS put a team together and actually enforce the rules. All they would need is a few people to go out and monitor a mountain range for a few days at a time. All they would have to do is keep track of locations of each trailer and whether anyone is attending it. If not - impound it. Make offenders pay enough to get it back, and the program could pay for itself.

Let the media spread the word that the team is out and actively patrolling all summer long, and I'll bet there would be far fewer offenders.

I don't think anyone is justified in stealing or vandalizing a squatter's trailer, but I'm not surprised that it happens either. Leaving one unattended for days at a time is risky business.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

We have these same discussions about trail cameras.

You would hope that people would show a little human decency and leave stuff that isn't theirs alone but anytime you walk away from something you are taking that risk.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Clarq,

Many Utah USFS regions and ranger districts already due this loosely. Recreation crews often report long term campsite occupation to their headquarters and FPO. But it takes time and man hours in a budget constrained agency. Plus lots of evidence gathering. 
Not to mention, at least in southern utah, you have to consider the safety options to personnel. Not only is this an antagonistic time for federal employees, ie pick your battles, you also have to consider the potential hazards in the trailer. You can disguise a meth lab pretty easy but it can be fatal to mess with. The pre-season OSHA trainings have made this abundantly clear for years. Add the fact that hunters are armed and you can see why it's a low priority for most agencies to truly enforce.
As well, most public lands have a lax 21 day policy and lose most of their field staff by late-august, well before major hunting pressure. By October most ranger districts are down to their bare bones administrative personnel and a handful of FPOs for districts the size of many eastern states.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Squatters, weekend warriors, trail cams, cars...parked for a day, or parked for two weeks. Leave other peoples' crap alone! 

In the words of the wise Hank Williams Jr:

I'd love to spit some beech-nut in that dude's eye and shoot him with my old .45...


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

One of the worst places in this State/ All of the Skyline Drive. Locals start parking camps on the mountain. and don't take em off the mountain until the fall snows come. Above Sterling.above Salina Creek .Manti Canyon. Fairview. .Strawberry Current Creek And the WORST<<<<>>>>> Wolf Creek.. . Iam also at fault Usually camp 3 Days before the Archery Hunt.If I were ask to move by the Forest Service. I would comply. But hey! Same place for over 10 years. Never seen a Forest Ranger or a Fish Cop.Haven't had a permit check in over 16 years. And thats a **** shame,


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

There believe there is a 16 day limit on public property (national forest or BLM land) for parking or camping. This rule exist for a reason.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Link to FS camping rules:
http://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/uwcnf/recreation/camping-cabins

Quote:
Camping in dispersed areas on the Forest is allowed for fourteen (14) days in any thirty (30) day consecutive period. Campers must move off Forest after reaching the 14-day limit. The stay limit also applies to all camping equipment (tents, chairs, ATVs, ATV trailers, etc.), even if used by a different person or group. Camping equipment must be removed by the end of the fourteen (14) day stay limit or the equipment may be impounded. Stay limits are implemented to reduce impacts to vegetation and wildlife habitat, as well as provide access to popular campsite areas for other visitors.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Link to FS camping rules:
> http://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/uwcnf/recreation/camping-cabins
> 
> Quote:
> Camping in dispersed areas on the Forest is allowed for fourteen (14) days in any thirty (30) day consecutive period. Campers must move off Forest after reaching the 14-day limit. The stay limit also applies to all camping equipment (tents, chairs, ATVs, ATV trailers, etc.), even if used by a different person or group. Camping equipment must be removed by the end of the fourteen (14) day stay limit or the equipment may be impounded. Stay limits are implemented to reduce impacts to vegetation and wildlife habitat, as well as provide access to popular campsite areas for other visitors.


Thanks for the info goofy elk. The link you provided relates to the Uinta/Cache National Forest which has a 14-day limit. It's worth noting that not all Forest Service Districts have the 14-day limit, some have more, some have less.

.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That particular link covers the Wasatch as-well,
The area from were the trailer was 'jacked' from.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, I thought 21 days was the common limit but was mistaken. 14 or 16 max seems most consistent across the west. Thanks for correcting that previously made error.

How far you have to move at the reset petiod also varies, from a single month to entire year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Quick geography lesson. Happy Valley is on the south side of the point. Purgatory is on the north.


You sure? I thought it was the other way around.

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Positive.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, but I have to agree with Goob on this one. It would take a huge salary offer to convince me to move south of the point.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I turned down a very nice job and salary in the late 80's to to north of the point. 
Once I got back home in'85, they never got me out of southern Utah again. 
We are talking $125+ 
I was making very good money down in southern Utah. 
Do NOT regret the decision even one bit. This was the right place for my family. :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I turned down a very nice job and salary in the late 80's to to north of the point.
> Once I got back home in'85, they never got me out of southern Utah again.
> We are talking $125+
> I was making very good money down in southern Utah.
> Do NOT regret the decision even one bit. This was the right place for my family. :mrgreen:


I'm north of the payson-dixon line now, but back home is where I wanna be. Someday. Someday.


----------

